# HELP applying swarovski flatbacks



## inquisitive1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Im having trouble applying swarovski flatback crystals to 2.8 mil sign vinyl. I am using the E6000 glue but they are not holding as strong as I need them to. On the back of the glue, it says that the surface should be "roughened" prior to use....maybe the surface is to sleek? Also my E6000 glue is very, very thick (not in liquid form) more like a thick rubbery paste....is this the way that it should be?


----------



## aaltier (Sep 6, 2008)

E6000 should be like any other glue, not too thick. Your best bet is to mount the crystals using a bezel with the teeth. You actually clamp the rhinestones on.


----------



## inquisitive1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Perhaps its the glue then.....the glue is extremely thick (difficult to come out of the tube) and a little rubbery. I will purchase some more.

Not to sound "slow" but could you please elaborate on the "bezel with teeth" option...I'm not really sure I understand what you mean. Are you saying that I should purchase stones with the teeth?


----------



## aaltier (Sep 6, 2008)

You actually use a clamp of sorts. On the bottom of the clamp goes the crystal and on the to goes a piece with metal teeth. When you clamp them together (with your working surface in between) the teeth come through the material and grab onto the crystal. Pretty much never coming off. The glue should definitely not be so thick that it's hard to come out of the tube. It's too old.

Here is a picture of the bezel:
http://images.mjtrim.com/tsconfig/04316-NSL.jpg.fpx?cell=400,400&qlt=75&cvt=jpeg

Here is the clamp:
http://images.mjtrim.com/tsconfig/16512-ALL.jpg.fpx?cell=200,200&qlt=75&cvt=jpeg


----------



## inquisitive1 (Jun 22, 2009)

As far as durability, I think that the bezel/clamp would be a terrific idea. The only hesitation that I have is the fact that the bezel surrounding the crystal will take away from the look (bling) of the crystal. I kind of want my crystals to make a real big "splash" of bling. 

How have your experience been with using the swarovski & E6000....were you satisfied with the hold of the crystal?


----------



## aaltier (Sep 6, 2008)

The Bezels won't take from the 'bling' of the crystal. I use the clamp method for anything that needs to be durable. The glue is great for attaching crystals on surfaces that I can't clamp or hotfix. The nice thing about the clamp is once its clamped, it there. You can remove it with some effort, but as far as a banner, outside, definitely the clamp. Indoor, the E6000 should work fine. I have never roughed a surface prior to glueing. The glue is super strong. I bought my clamp and settings from the website i got the pics from. Even if you don't use it for this application, I would get one and use it just to see how well it works. I use the prong settings to have the least amount of metal showing.


----------



## inquisitive1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Will do...thanks so much for your help, I'll let you know how I like the clamp


----------



## aaltier (Sep 6, 2008)

No problem, I'm sure you will like it!


----------

